# Agility brag



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, we had a total of 4 Qs this weekend, ending up with three 1st places, one 2nd, one 3rd place, and one 4th place. Saturday we were 3/3 (standard, jumpers, and gamblers)...alas we didn't leave there until 8 PM! Poor Sodie was awfully neglected. Sunday we got our first snooker Q with 1st place...probably my favorite moment of the weekend!
Sodie says tunnels are fun but 2 baths a weekend sucks.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Bravo! What a great weekend!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What, no pictures????

LOL! Congratulations!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

oh jackie, congratulations to you and sodie!!!!


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

That's awesome! Way 2 Go!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeaaaa Jackie and Sodie!!!! We really want to see pictures.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wohoo congrats ^_^ bet it was an awesome fun weekend you had 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah!!!! Was it all Soda or Roo too?


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Way cool! ))))))


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, very impressive. Great job Soda and Jackie!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow - congratulations!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Wtg!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats any videos??


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: Congratulations !!! :aktion033:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

AWESOME!!! Congratulations!!! I think it is so cool to see Malts in agility. When I think of agility, I think of BIG dog!! :aktion033:


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats! Mommy and Sodie must be very proud of each other.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!!
Now .... where's the pictures?


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Yay! Congrats!!! Way to go!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW What a terrific weekend ! Bravo Jackie and Soda Pop!
Tell Soda we love him dirty or clean !


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats .


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow very nice! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks!
Alas, this was our group's show so I was working it...no pics. I'll have to get a picture of Sodie with his pile of ribbons this week.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Very Exciting News! This sounds like so much fun! Congratulations to All.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

That is GREAT! Congratulations!


----------

